# Franken Whizzer



## petritl (Sep 11, 2015)

I spent some time today putting the engine in the frame; the brackets were bent which made the project a pain.










I bought a 28" belt for the engine to clutch but it seems too tight and doesn't allow the clutch to come completely to a rest position whicheps the rear 64" belt loose.

I think I am missing he connection from the carb to the throttle cable; can someone post a picture of how the throttle cable is connected to the carb?


----------



## theterrym (Sep 12, 2015)

Love the look!


----------



## oquinn (Sep 12, 2015)

Will you sell?


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 12, 2015)

This isn't an original whizzer carb but the throttle cable connection is the same. There should be a small bend in the wire that holds the cable on the throttle lever of the carb. Hope this helps and that is a neat bike your making.


----------



## petritl (Sep 12, 2015)

whizzer_motorbike_fan said:


> View attachment 237430
> This isn't an original whizzer carb but the throttle cable connection is the same. There should be a small bend in the wire that holds the cable on the throttle lever of the carb. Hope this helps and that is a neat bike your making.




Thx for the pictures


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 12, 2015)

Please post a video when you get it going.


----------



## whizzer_motorbike_fan (Sep 24, 2015)

Hey Tad, Any progress on the Whizzer?


----------



## petritl (Oct 1, 2015)

The engine has spark ( nailed myself a couple times) and got it to pop with starting fluid but it went with me to the Jefferson sap and found a new home.


----------

